# Post Your Entire Watch Collection



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

This is something I've wanted to see, but can't find it. I've seen threads for your nato straps, certain brands, etc... But I've always wanted to see everything together.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry accidentally clicked post.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Bob


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Variety is my main goal. Omega, Tag Heuer, Oris, Raymond Weil, Baume & Mercier, ESQ, Zodiac, Seiko, Tissot, Citizen, Orient, Casio, Invicta, Swatch, and more.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

SynMike said:


>


That is a shed-load of watches. I showed it to my wife in the hope that she'll be cool with me getting a 4th.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson (Aug 27, 2011)

This picture is short about 15 watches that are at the bank in a deposit box, and about 10 that are in various states of repair on my workbench. That's not to mention half a dozen additions since the picture was taken.


----------



## Blinkeys (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi guys, here is mine


----------



## hughjd (Oct 19, 2011)

SynMike said:


>


When I saw this the first thought that popped into my mind was, you should trying wearing all of these watches at once. I'd imagine you'd look like a demented Maradona. =)


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

This is what men wore about 50 to 70 years ago. A few 30mm watches. Every one overhauled and functional. 







Top Row: Timex, Bulova, Longines, Waltham, Seiko
Bottom Row: Hamilton, Illinois, Gruen, Omega, Elgin


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

here is mine


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

novedl said:


> here is mine


What a wonderfully varied and eclectic collection!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tasty. Yum yum!



geoffbot said:


>


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Tasty. Yum yum!


Thanks!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

geoffbot said:


> What a wonderfully varied and eclectic collection!


your words are greatly appreciated...thank you.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, but I had rather not post a visual shopping list for any potential theives out there.
cottontop


----------



## H2KA (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

H2KA said:


>


Some really lovely pieces there. What's that at 12 o'clock please?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

This is my "main" lineup:










Beaters (Timex & Casio):










Sentimental collection (each one has a very special meaning to me):










Workout:


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Four destro watches and a dress watch. White strap is brand new, just trying it out, Great White is usually on a bracelet.


----------



## H2KA (Apr 17, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> Some really lovely pieces there. What's that at 12 o'clock please?


Thanks.. It's a Bucherer with ETA/Peseux 7001


----------



## reuswatch (May 1, 2010)

My affordable collection:









The little square one with no strap is a vintage CYMA that I got from my grandfather. It was on an expandable band that I still have, but I'm going to get the movement serviced and put it on leather. The dial is kind of rough but the movement looks pristine.

My less affordable collection:









I know it's slightly off topic....just thought I'd mix it up a bit.

-rob


----------



## mikeinpa (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## rabihz24 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my humble collection, but growing ofcourse...

My Seiko Sportura















Citizen eco drive














Tx 650 Series














Seiko white Bbay monster














Seik0 SNZJ15K1(Baby Ceaser)














Nautica














Swatch irony








Puma Move collection


----------



## Henke_hinken (Jan 19, 2011)

rabihz24 said:


> Here is my humble collection, but growing ofcourse...


Man, you have great taste in watches...


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

L to R, Top to Bottom:
Movado Temo
Oris SS Pointer Date
Longines Master Collection Chrono
Sinn 6100 Regulateur
Stowa Flieger Date
Steinhart Nav-B Uhr BreitlingSource LE

Boschett Cave Dweller II
Oris SS Diver
Breitling Navitimer World
Omega PO XL
Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50
Fortis B42 Marinemaster 3 Time Zone

Straps
Straps
Straps
Parnis Portuguese homage
Kenneth Cole
Alpha Tank homage

Getat PAM homage
Pyrolume Turbofan
Casio G-Shock DW5600
Nixon The Block SS
Bulova 98A101 Automatic
Alpha 24hr


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

reuswatch said:


> My affordable collection:
> 
> View attachment 550824


So, what's the Flieger?


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)

Proudly presents...some of them...


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Metlin said:


> So, what's the Flieger?


looks like a damasko.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

superb photography.....thanks for sharing your collection.


----------



## reuswatch (May 1, 2010)

I wish it was a Damasko. It's actually a Sottomarino Italia. I think its made by Invicta and branded for Preciscion Time (those kiosks in the mall). Its kind of a guilty pleasure since its quartz, but it's a nice looking watch. The strap is quality and its sapphire crystal, not bad for $100.
-rob


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!!!!
I am so~~~ comin' ova. 
Uh... When no one's home of course. Wouldn't wanna get in yer way or nuthin. 



novedl said:


> here is mine


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

These 3 were my dad's and grandfather's


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice!!!!
> I am so~~~ comin' ova.
> Uh... When no one's home of course. Wouldn't wanna get in yer way or nuthin.


thanks brother.
my avatar is gorgeous, but potentially lethal. it's impossible to live in this town without a companion animal:-(


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

*Current SOTC (more-or-less)*

Here's my current fleet. As you can see, I like a little variation in my collection:









And the roster minus the LED contingent:









Pretty much all fit in the daily-wear rotation to some degree and for various activities. Represented are: Eterna, Tudor, Zodiac (pre-fossil), Universal Geneve, Omega, Bucherer, Rado, Seiko, Casio, Invicta (sorry), Orient, Bulova, Suunto, St Moritz/Momentum, Timex, Rodania, Swatch, Birks, Wenger. The LED's are: Pulsar Time Computer, Longines-Wittnauer, Birks, Novus, Timex, Exelar.

Plus a drawer full of watches that are true beaters, soon-to-be-giveaways, waiting-to-be-repaired-or-cannibalized, and so on. 
Sorry for the crummy pic; hope you enjoy!

~Sherry.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*

Holy Batman! That's a boatload of watches. How do you ever get out of the house with any watch at all?


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*



Metlin said:


> Holy Batman! That's a boatload of watches. How do you ever get out of the house with any watch at all?


 It can be trying, for sure. It takes longer to choose a watch than to choose my attire for the day, unless I have a clear activity in mind. Sometimes, I get caught in an endless loop of indecision and miss the whole day...

~Sherry.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

*In no particular order:*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*

Nice!
Since you mentioned 'fleet'... I think your collection is totally and JamesTiberiusKirkally Star Federational!! 



Popoki Nui said:


> Here's my current fleet. As you can see, I like a little variation in my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*










Omega Seamaster 300 166.0324, Omega Seamaster Pro 2531.80, Omega Planet Ocean 2201.50, Omega Speedmaster Pro 145.022, Omega Speedmaster Pro Panda 3570.50


----------



## VolkswagenFox21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are some impressive collections. My collection is a lot more humble, but I enjoy it nonetheless!




























This one stopped working a few weeks ago unfortunately 




































This one is being serviced right now









Currently I'm looking at expanding my collection with a few more pocket watches and maybe a vintage here and there if I spot something cool for cheap.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought twice before I answered this thread, because:
1. I have not a «proper collection» with a specific theme or obvious trend;
2. I have not pics of all my watches ;
3. You already know most of them;
4. Some of these pieces are with me for sentimental reasons only;
5. The quality of the pics is not great...
That said, I couldn't resist to participate.































































































































































































































































































Thank you for your time.
Cheers

Cheers


----------



## rjustice21 (Jun 29, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> I thought twice before I answered this thread, because:
> 1. I have not a «proper collection» with a specific theme or obvious trend;
> 2. I have not pics of all my watches ;
> 3. You already know most of them;
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

rjustice21 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you. That's kind of you.
Cheers


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*



Chronopolis said:


> Nice!
> Since you mentioned 'fleet'... I think your collection is totally and JamesTiberiusKirkally Star Federational!!


LOL. Pushers on stun, Mr Spock.

~Sherry.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*

Somebody has it in their signature, "so many watches, so few wrists" or something to that extent. After trolling through this thread I am so inspired to expand on my collection... yet so drawn to keep it under control so that all/most of my watches get some equal wrist time.

Well here is my collection as it stands today (never know what tomorrow will bring.

First down the Iron Curtain we have;


Alpha PO
Invicta 8926
Yema Paris Chronograph
Alpha LV Submariner
Bulova Marine Star
Then on the straps from left to right we have;

Seiko Land Monster
Disney LTD Release (My wife and I got a matching set when we were in Disney for her 30th birthday)
Jackson PAM MM194
Vostok Century Time CK1
Lorus Mickey Musical (My sister gave this to me when I was a child)


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ben_hutcherson said:


> This picture is short about 15 watches that are at the bank in a deposit box, and about 10 that are in various states of repair on my workbench. That's not to mention half a dozen additions since the picture was taken.


I think I see a couple in there that look quite similar.


----------



## PoweredByLight (Nov 9, 2011)

Well done, Sir. Well done.



Blinkeys said:


> Hi guys, here is mine


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

Blinkeys said:


> Hi guys, here is mine


I think I wanna make this my desktop background... Throw in a Nomos or Stowa and and a maybe another dress watch and I might be done.


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my collection (not a very good pic):

Omega Seamaster 300 "Vintage"
Omega Seamaster 300M "Bond"
Omega Speedmaster Date
Omega Speedmaster 1957 Re-Issue
Omega Seamaster 300M "Black"
Omega Seamaster 200M "Pre-Bond"
Casio Databank
Polo Quartz Chrono
Omega Seamaster mid '70s under restauration
Rowenta '50s to '70s (unsure) under restoration


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

My small and humble, but very cherished collection.

The Omega was the engagement gift from my wife.

The Seiko is the latest (and will be the last for a very long time!)


----------



## inLine4 (May 23, 2010)

Rolex 16613:










Rolex 16753:










Omega 2201.50.00:










On Factory rubber:


















Casios:


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry, a bit messy


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Automatic Chronographs
Left to Right, top to Bottom

Seiko 6139-6010 3/69
Seiko 6139-6000 3/69
Seiko 6S27-0010
Credor 6S78-0010
Seiko 6139-6000 resist
Seiko 7016-7000
Seiko SRQ-001
Seiko SPS-007
Seiko 6139-6000 Speedtimer
Seiko 6139-6000 proof notch
Seiko 6139-6022 pulsations
Seiko 6139-6005 resist "Pogue"
Omega Planet Ocean Chrono
Omega Speedsonic
Omega Speedmaster Triple Date
Omega Speedsonic Lobster
Omega Speedmaster 145.012
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph
Breitling Cosmonaute 809
Tissot Navigator Lobster
Blancpain Lemans Flyback
Rolex 4130
Concord Impresario Chrono
Hamilton Pan Europ 703
Movado Datron HS360
Movado Datron HS360
Movado Datron HS360
Zenith Rainbow Flyback
Ventura Vmatic Large
Chase Durer Combat Command
Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge
Citizen 8110A
Citizen 8100
Fortis Cosmonauts

Out for service, not pictured Zenith A386, Ebel 1911 BTR









Left to Right, top to Bottom

Eterna Kontiki Date
Eterna Kontiki
Eterna Super Kontiki
Eterna Kontiki
Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub
Accutron Astronaut
Favre Leuba Moonraider
Sector Apnea
Ikepod Seaslug
Bulova Accutron 2182
Ventura V-tronic Chrono
Strumanskie Gargarin
Glycine Vacuum
Gruen Verithin
Rolex 5512
Omega Seamaster 166.024
Girard Perregaux Manual Wind
Omega Seamaster 354
Omega Seamaster 501
Buren Grand Prix
Hamilton Thin O Matic
Bulova Snoopy
Rolex 16760 GMT "Fat Lady"
Omega Seamaster GMT

Zodiacs follow:



















High Frequency watches follow:




























And finally, what's on my wrist










That's almost all of them, not including what is out for service or sitting in my "to sell" drawer.


----------



## whitestig (Apr 2, 2011)

208 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Ray916MN said:


> That's almost all of them, not including what is out for service or sitting in my "to sell" drawer.


Wow. I think you probably win the award for the most watches. In the world. Just how many do you have?!


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

geoffbot said:


> Wow. I think you probably win the award for the most watches. In the world. Just how many do you have?!


I think there are ~130 shown.

I just went through and re-organized what I've got and I think altogether I have ~ 200. :-s

I've got allot more in my "to sell" drawer and out for service than I remembered....

Nothing compared to Kohei's collection. He is a mod over at TZ. Here is a photo from 2008 showing 440 out of his collection.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Can one have too many watches?! I didn't think so but actually...

How much wrist time do yours get each year/decade?! 

EDIT: Great thread, by the way Dunl12496j. I hope 12/4/96 isn't your date of birth...


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Down to 3 after a consolidation


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

geoffbot said:


> Can one have too many watches?! I didn't think so but actually...
> 
> How much wrist time do yours get each year/decade?!
> 
> EDIT: Great thread, by the way Dunl12496j. I hope 12/4/96 isn't your date of birth...


I used to be pretty good about wearing everything at least once a year.

Now a days, I rotate through probably about 50-70 watches a year. I don't use a winder and I've grown tired of setting a new watch every day, so for the most part I wear a watch a few days before moving on to another one. Not particularly good for watches to be set so frequently. The stuff that gets worn the most is the stuff that is current enough that the maker still can provide new case parts for or watches that I have built up spares for. I often catch myself looking at the date on watches trying to figure out the last time I wore them and sometimes I wear a watch simply because it happens to be on the correct date.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ Ray, I'd like to thank you. The next time my fusses me at me for having so many "similar" watches, I will show her that pic of your 764 silver dialed watches.

Srsly (and perhaps unfortunately), I appreciate your passion/obsession.


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> Can one have too many watches?! I didn't think so but actually...
> 
> How much wrist time do yours get each year/decade?!
> 
> EDIT: Great thread, by the way Dunl12496j. I hope 12/4/96 isn't your date of birth...


No it's not. 1/24/90. Wonder what was going on when I signed up...


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's my small clutch of watches. The g-shock photo-bomber got in there at the last second...









Casio G-Shock GW6900
Stowa Marine Original, Meistersinger 3-hand Scrypto Automatik, Stowa Marine Auto
Stowa Seatime, Marathon MSAR, Noah Fuller/Jake B 'Tsunamo' (custom Tsunami w/ Sumo dial)


----------



## Elgin (Apr 11, 2011)

Figured I'd join in on the fun.

There are about 25 not pictured (a few coming in, a few getting serviced, and a bunch going out to new homes).
Sorry for the crappy pics. I need to take the time to take some real ones.

Non diver autos and mechanicals (Well, except for the Seamaster).


















Auto Divers










Zodiacs










Beaters


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

Blinkeys said:


> Hi guys, here is mine


Just add a Planet Ocean 45mm to this photo and this is my dream collection!!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a link to my current collection:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/state-collection-2011-a-622282.html


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I like this thread - keep posting your collections!


----------



## dshap (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a link to detailed pictures of my collection:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/state-collection-2011-a-622282.html


----------



## Savior4116 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just started collecting Seiko's. This is what my three month Tuna Fishing has landed. Along with a Spork, Helmet, And Sumo.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

Hutter said:


> My small and humble, but very cherished collection.
> 
> The Omega was the engagement gift from my wife.
> 
> ...


That Seiko is a Beauty!


----------



## Muslickz (Nov 1, 2011)

Ray916MN said:


> I think there are ~130 shown.
> 
> I just went through and re-organized what I've got and I think altogether I have ~ 200. :-s
> 
> ...


well I have to say that I just don't see the point in having more than 365 because with 440 when do you wear the other 75 you have left over that year.... ya know  Lol

-M


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone - I'm a new member. I thought this thread would be a perfect introductory posting.

I'm not too familiar with watches, but I'm eager to learn more on this forum. I only recently starting wearing watches again. I stopped wearing watches back in the mid-90's as cell phones came out. Then, about two months ago, I nearly dropped my smartphone again as I pulled it out of my pocket to check the time. That's it - time to get "a" watch. I had a bulletproof Timex as a kid/teen so I wanted to go back to the brand and did some research (that's how I found WUS). I discovered Timex's upscale TX Technoluxury Series watches and got hooked, so my humble little collection is TX heavy, but I'm sure that will change as my tastes expand. I'll be hanging out in the affordables section...see ya'.

Thanks,
Dan

In the group photo below, the watches are as follows from starting from the top row, left to right:
1) TX 400 Series - Perpetual Weekly Calendar model: T3C293
2) TX 830 Series - Linear Duo Chronograph model: T3C489
3) TX 300 Series - Perpetual Calendar model: T3C236
4) TX 770 Series - Fly-Back Chrono, Compass, 2nd Time Zone model: T3B871
5) TX 530 Series - World Time Airport Lounge model: T3C474
6) TX 610 Series - Vintage Flyback Chrono model: T3C195










In this next photo, starting from the 12 o'clock position going clockwise:
1) Timex Military Classic - model: T49820
2) Citizen World Perpetual Eco-Drive Atomic Sync - model: CB0010-53L
3) Citizen Eco-Drive Military - model: BM8475-00X


----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's my modest collection so far...

























































I think my next watch will be either Boschett Cave Dweller or Helson Shark Diver.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Top Row:*
Omega De Ville Hour Vision, Maurice Lacroix Pontos Decentrique, Omega Planet Ocean 42mm, Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT, Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Chronometer 43mm, Longine Conquest.

*Middle Row:*
Perrelet Alarm, Ball Fireman 43mm, Chopard Gran Turismo XL 1000 Miglia, Baume & Mercier Hampton Square Dual Time, Movado SE Extreme, Sinn U1 W.

*Bottom Row:*
Tag Heuer Professional Sports, Stowa Marine Original, Perrelet Double Rotor Tonneau, Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS MT, Damasko DA36 Black, Girard Perregaux 1966 Palladium.

*Not in Picture:*
Chronoswiss Regulateur LE 40mm, Mondaine Sport Chronograph, Fortis B-42 Mars 500 LE - on order and hasn't arrived yet


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

catlike said:


> *Top Row:*
> Omega De Ville Hour Vision, Maurice Lacroix Pontos Decentrique, Omega Planet Ocean 42mm, Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT, Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Chronometer 43mm, Longine Conquest.
> 
> *Middle Row:*
> ...


superb variety there.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

smpcollector said:


> Here's my collection (not a very good pic):
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 "Vintage"
> Omega Seamaster 300M "Bond"
> ...


May I know if the Seamaster on the rightmost is as big as the others?


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

novedl said:


> superb variety there.


Thanks, I feel I'm missing one major one - a dress rose gold watch. Hopefully it's a long term project, I first have to decide black or white/silver face..........


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

catlike said:


> Thanks, I feel I'm missing one major one - a dress rose gold watch. Hopefully it's a long term project, I first have to decide black or white/silver face..........


it never ends does it(lol)?? again, great collection.


----------



## Ridly (Oct 27, 2011)

reuswatch said:


> My affordable collection:
> 
> View attachment 550824
> 
> ...


You can't tell time with those at all!


----------



## Kansha (Jun 13, 2010)

Mostly in my sig, but I did post them a while back (pic heavy!)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/state...94862-post4349035.html?highlight=#post4349035


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's mine....


----------



## smpcollector (Apr 18, 2011)

Bree said:


> May I know if the Seamaster on the rightmost is as big as the others?


Sorry for the late response (playing Skyrim and on a trip). The rightmost Seamaster (fullsize SM200 Pre-Bond) is around 39mm so it is a little smaller than the 41mm SMP300. The bracelet on the Pre-Bond elevates it a few centimeters off the table and makes it look bigger than it is.


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Alphabetical...

Accutron to Sea-Gull:







Sea-Gull to TAG Heuer:







TAG Heuer to Wenger:







Some gaps in the ranks...my Seiko Time-Sonar is being serviced and I have three 'Incoming'; a vintage Smiths, Seiko 62MAS and Vostok Radioroom.


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*

LOVE those Pulsars!


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## 10 ATM (Jun 1, 2011)

In no particular order:
(because there is no order ...I just get what I like and can afford)


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*

Luv the mouse!



Buddha Jones said:


> Somebody has it in their signature, "so many watches, so few wrists" or something to that extent. After trolling through this thread I am so inspired to expand on my collection... yet so drawn to keep it under control so that all/most of my watches get some equal wrist time.
> 
> Well here is my collection as it stands today (never know what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the Donald!



H2KA said:


>


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Current SOTC (more-or-less)*


----------



## StImierKY (Jun 4, 2011)

Let's be honest, watches and women have some aspects in common. Both are often expensive, complicated, and pleasant to contemplate. To that end, let's have a review of the EOY 2011 SOTC, (both actual and perhaps, although draw your own conclusions, aspirational):

*SMP Bond* - my third watch; the prior two were caught and released. If it's good enough for Prince William (in the quartz version), it's surely good enough for me (in coaxial). This may be the Serena Gordon (little known but perfect preppie Bond Girl from _Goldeneye_) of watches.















*Legend Diver Non-Date*. My fifth watch. The fourth, a Navitimer, was caught and released. This watch makes me so happy - classic looks and elegance, combined with great accuracy and water-resistance. Fun to be part of the LLD mini-cult. And chewing up five minutes each time I put it on choosing the perfect NATO strap is pretty fun too. Could this be the Daniela Bianchi of watches?














*Speedmaster Moon 3570.50*. My seventh watch. The sixth, a Helson Skindiver, was caught and released. This watch consistently surprises to the upside; it can catch late afternoon sunlight in the most interesting way. Its quiet, restrained classicism never becomes dull. If this watch were a piece of architecture, it'd be the Parthenon. If it were a woman, she'd be Grace Kelly. 














*Hamilton Pan-Europ 0165/1971*. My eighth watch. This watch is over the top and sunshiny and loud and fun. I thought about early '70s Bond Girl Barbara Bach, but she's too austere and cool. I think the right fit, even though slightly not with respect to chronology, is Claudine Auger, Domino in _Thunderball_.













Happy collecting, WUS friends, and wear your watches in good health in 2012!


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

StImierKY said:


> Let's be honest, watches and women have some aspects in common. Both are often expensive, complicated, and pleasant to contemplate. To that end, let's have a review of the EOY 2011 SOTC, both actual and (perhaps, although draw your own conclusions, aspirational):
> View attachment 591264
> View attachment 591275
> 
> ...


Nice post! Should use this to add my new Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red.


----------



## StImierKY (Jun 4, 2011)

What a nice collection - I especially enjoyed the focus on Longines.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Not my entire collection but my all real diver watch collection, all able to have at least 300m water resistant.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

StImierKY said:


> What a nice collection - I especially enjoyed the focus on Longines.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## amatellini (Jan 13, 2011)

terrible pic...

in the box...

oris TT1
tissot seastar 1000

out...

hamilton jazzmaster seaview
b&m riviera chrono


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

Just thought I would bump this old thread up due to the fact that I'm a fairly new collector and love seeing new toys. Plus I'm pretty sure people's collection has changed over time.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

It's good to see another collector from SC!

I'll get this thread going with my collection:


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

jah said:


> It's good to see another collector from SC!
> 
> I'll get this thread going with my collection:
> 
> View attachment 1212905


Nice balanced collection!!! Your about the only other person from SC I've seen on WUS. What a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll play!









Edox Les Bémonts









Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time"









Ball EMII Skindiver









Edox Iceman









Doxa Aquaman









G-Shock


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

G00dband said:


> I'll play!
> 
> View attachment 1212911
> 
> ...


Nice!!! That Ball just talks to me in so many different ways what a lovely watch.


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

AmirAli said:


> Nice!!! That Ball just talks to me in so many different ways what a lovely watch.


Thanks! The Skindiver is truly a great watch. A reissue that respect the original design (size, case shape, oversize bezel) with a modern touch (ceramic bezel insert, tritium lume). Plus it is nicely finished and you can feel the quality.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Ray916MN said:


> I think there are ~130 shown.
> 
> I just went through and re-organized what I've got and I think altogether I have ~ 200. :-s
> 
> ...


Wow! That one in the 14th row, 6th from the left is just awesome! b-)


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Some items missing like my omega speedmaster


























































































































































































































Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

sdelcegno said:


> Some items missing like my omega speedmaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a diverse solid collection. You have a little bit of everything for any situation. Congrats


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you. I do need a dress watch though maybe a nomos or omega aqua Terra. But I keep eyeing a Seiko mm300 next so not sure.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ernest Watcher (Sep 6, 2013)

Collection Since 1990's.


----------



## Ridly (Oct 27, 2011)

Im not sure if two counts as a collection, but I will be getting another one very soon to join the group. Its down to a used Chronomat 44 GMT or a new Pelagos. Then it should qualify. But in the mean time here is what I got!


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Ridly said:


> Im not sure if two counts as a collection, but I will be getting another one very soon to join the group. Its down to a used Chronomat 44 GMT or a new Pelagos. Then it should qualify. But in the mean time here is what I got!


I think two as nice as that do!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Random pics of my small & humble collection,there are some that are not here too...


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

here is my collection


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I knew I was going to feel....well, humbled when I started browsing this thread. ;-)


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Great thread (I'm exhausted now). This highlights one of the things I really like about WUS: folks with Tudors and G-Shocks in their collection.

_"Liberté, égalité, fraternité"_


----------



## gkirk78 (Oct 2, 2011)

My current collection (in sig)


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Realized that I don't have a proper family photo.

Glycine Vintage Inventory:































































































































































































Some other mechanical obsessions:









































And heirlooms:


----------



## opt (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

Emre you are the undisputed Glycine King!!! Nice Collection


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Synequano said:


> Random pics of my small & humble collection,there are some that are not here too...


Droool your collection is awesome those PAM really fantastic I also like the seiko tuna BEAUTIFUUUUUUUUUUL!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing your entire collection.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Bit of flux (again :roll: ), but these for now, with one incoming, can't match some of the quality pics in this thread, sorry . . .


----------



## rsgould (Apr 24, 2010)

drhr said:


> Bit of flux (again :roll: ), but these for now, with one incoming, can't match some of the quality pics in this thread, sorry . . .


That is a beautiful collection! You have excellent taste.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

rsgould said:


> That is a beautiful collection! You have excellent taste.


Appreciate that!! A little one sided perhaps, but I like 'em . . .


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

I could not gather my 92 watches in one photo even if i wanted (i've tried before) due to the size of the collection and given the fact that some of my timepieces sit in the safe or are kept at home in my country, as i reside in three different cities at the moment, but here's a part of what's in my possession in my country of residence right now:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

amine said:


> I could not gather my 92 watches in one photo even if i wanted (i've tried before) due to the size of the collection and given the fact that some of my timepieces sit in the safe or are kept at home in my country, as i reside in three different cities at the moment, but here's a part of what's in my possession in my country of residence right now:


Awesome! I guess if you ever decided to start up watch retailing, initial inventory wouldn't be a problem. . . .|>


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeez Amine! Go back to high ends where you belong ;-)


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

That is one hell of a collection!
Quite varied as well, you've got some great taste!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

AmirAli said:


> Emre you are the undisputed Glycine King!!! Nice Collection


Merci :-!



amine said:


> I could not gather my 92 watches in one photo even if i wanted (i've tried before) due to the size of the collection and given the fact that some of my timepieces sit in the safe or are kept at home in my country, as i reside in three different cities at the moment, but here's a part of what's in my possession in my country of residence right now:


Amine! Woow.Thank you for sharing.
How do you travel with all these beauties,any challenges at borders?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> Jeez Amine! Go back to high ends where you belong ;-)


That's not fair, Geoff; there are one or maybe two "affordables" there


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Amine, Simply awe-inspiring! 

Thank you for sharing your masterpieces with us. And, those photography skills are not too shabby either...;-)


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> That's not fair, Geoff; there are one or maybe two "affordables" there


True - his Rolexes aren't allowed in the high end forum


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

geoffbot said:


> Jeez Amine! Go back to high ends where you belong ;-)


Understood, heading over there right away, Sir!


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

amine said:


> Understood, heading over there right away, Sir!


Nice collection, Amine. Is that a bottle of Chergui on which your A. Lange & Sohne is resting? You have great taste in watches, fragrance and a great deal of other things, I'm sure.


----------



## Epiphany (Jun 4, 2013)

amine said:


> I could not gather my 92 watches in one photo even if i wanted (i've tried before) due to the size of the collection and given the fact that some of my timepieces sit in the safe or are kept at home in my country, as i reside in three different cities at the moment, but here's a part of what's in my possession in my country of residence right now:


Seriously, if there's anything that would make WIS's head spin, this is it. What is this? A collection worth a million bucks?


----------



## tagit (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! That's gotta be the collection of all collections! A beautiful selection of fine timepieces....great photography too!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Statick said:


> Nice collection, Amine. Is that a bottle of Chergui on which your A. Lange & Sohne is resting? You have great taste in watches, fragrance and a great deal of other things, I'm sure.


Thanks my friend, you nailed it...it's one of my favorite frags during cold months.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Epiphany said:


> Seriously, if there's anything that would make WIS's head spin, this is it. What is this? A collection worth a million bucks?


Trust me, my collection is really humble compared to what i've seen on many forums, some guys here have jaw dropping collections too.


----------



## Splinter Faction (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your humble collection, amine. Forgive me if you have been asked this before, but do you have a favorite? Or is that a bad question?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm just curious what do you do for a living. Very nice collection.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Splinter Faction said:


> Thanks for sharing your humble collection, amine. Forgive me if you have been asked this before, but do you have a favorite? Or is that a bad question?


Not at all, the Patek 5712/1A ticks all the boxes in this category, I love the brand, it has everything i need and its water resistance is a plus for me as i like being in the water a lot.


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

amine said:


> Trust me, my collection is really humble compared to what i've seen on many forums, some guys here have jaw dropping collections too.


Your collection would put some watch boutiques to shame. Wow!!! I'm in a complete state of shock. I've never witnessed a collection of so much depth consisting of some of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's mine. Mostly divers in this winder. 








The empty slot above is for my GP, which is still not back from service (it's been almost 5 months)....









and some dressier pieces.








I am hoping the 2 watch boxes will stop me from getting another piece, at least in the short term. I still have a Steinhart that is currently sitting in my wife's watch box... Problem is she has been eyeing on my IWC, and I forsee in the very near future, my IWC will creep into her box, while my steinhart will return to where it belongs....sigh.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Nutty28 said:


> Here's mine. Mostly divers in this winder.
> 
> The empty slot above is for my GP, which is still not back from service (it's been almost 5 months)....
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful and balanced collection! :-!


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, didn't think photographing watches would be this difficult!


----------



## Diego-SR3 (Apr 13, 2012)

amine said:


> I could not gather my 92 watches in one photo even if i wanted (i've tried before) due to the size of the collection and given the fact that some of my timepieces sit in the safe or are kept at home in my country, as i reside in three different cities at the moment, but here's a part of what's in my possession in my country of residence right now:


Congratulations to you Sir for such an amazing colection!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's 55 of them. That's not counting 5 I have apart working on them, 9 that are in various stages of transit heading my way, and the one I'm wearing today:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> I'm just curious what do you do for a living.


Obviously, being a WUS Mod pays rather handsomely........

That is an awesome collection!


----------



## mncpa (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice dive watches!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

This is not all of it, but here is a slideshow of much of my collection which is mostly 70s vintage pieces:

Collection Slideshow by HankBlanc | Photobucket


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Henry Krinkle said:


> This is not all of it, but here is a slideshow of much of my collection which is mostly 70s vintage pieces:
> 
> Collection Slideshow by HankBlanc | Photobucket


I normally dislike anything more than basic, to include a date function, but damn that Eterna is a beaut!!


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

My lot safe and sound in their boxes:


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

drhr said:


> I normally dislike anything more than basic, to include a date function, but damn that Eterna is a beaut!!


Thanks, that is exactly the way I feel about chronographs. Except this one.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

These are all my 44 mm watches.
Too many of them, I know. o|


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Fomenko said:


> These are all my 44 mm watches.
> Too many of them, I know. o|
> 
> View attachment 1222416
> ...


Nice to see the magrettes kicking it with the IWC and Pams. I was tempted once but a member's broke soon after purchase, which put me off. How do you like yours?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Plus two Vostoks not pictured here. I will sell one of them though.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> Nice to see the magrettes kicking it with the IWC and Pams. I was tempted once but a member's broke soon after purchase, which put me off. How do you like yours?


I love them and recommend them without hesitation.
So far, only one of them gave me a little trouble (but it was just the hour hand running a little slow). I sent it to NZ and had it repaired at no cost. They are reliable, not expensive, and look great. That's enough for me!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's my humble collection comprised mostly Seikos with a sprinkling of some micro brands..









In addition to the above, I have these three recent additions....


----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

My humble collection...which excludes a custom watch with a vintage Hamilton 917 movement that I just got last week, and a GP 1945 XL and Omega SMP which I am currently selling... 










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

molecule said:


> My humble collection...which excludes a custom watch with a vintage Hamilton 917 movement that I just got last week, and a GP 1945 XL and Omega SMP which I am currently selling...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Humble? Did you say humble? I'm afraid you are too modest. ;-)

It's a great collection, that's what it is! :-!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

You are very smart.... Buy a watch case that forces you to have no more than eight watches and one or two on the selling box.



jopex said:


> Plus two Vostoks not pictured here. I will sell one of them though.


----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

It really is a humble collection, compared to many others in the forum. But what really is most important is that we make an honest living, pursue our passion in our own ways, and appreciate and be contented with what we have today.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Papichulo said:


> You are very smart.... Buy a watch case that forces you to have no more than eight watches and one or two on the selling box.


Yup.. had box with 10 slots before. Switched to this one. Have one in, one out rule. I works most of the time.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

molecule said:


> It really is a humble collection, compared to many others in the forum. But what really is most important is that we make an honest living, pursue our passion in our own ways, and appreciate and be contented with what we have today.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Joseph A. (Jun 20, 2010)

Left to right: Tissot Birdgeport Automatic Chronograph / Tissot Le Locle Automatic / Tissot T-Lord Chrono (2003 Model) / Seiko Sports 100 from the 70s / 80s


----------



## hayday (Aug 13, 2011)

THIS ONE. Given a choice between this ALS or every other watch in your collection, I'll go home a happy man with one watch on my wrist.

-hayday


----------



## djthomas (Oct 28, 2012)

Tuning fork Bulova, omega Longines


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Let´s Go!!









And 


PS: Mine and Wife


----------



## JuanMenendez (Jun 27, 2012)

tobiwankenobi said:


> Proudly presents...some of them...
> View attachment 551976


Hello ! I'm also from El Salvador, nice collection. Cheers. Juan


----------



## FalcarDoll4K (Aug 30, 2013)

Here is my current collection... its small but I like it. Sadly, my Swiss Military watch's emblem has popped off; dropped that sucker on tile when I was taking it off. Im gonna get that fixed when I pick up a pair of my grandfathers watches after they are done with their servicing...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Going to move the Seamaster out for a sub/SD, here's the watches on my mooncake gift box


----------



## perrymoss (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful watch hope to own one eventually


----------



## perrymoss (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok so here are some of my babies...the herd was thinned out significantly in the last 5 months as I sold over 30 watches I was not wearing.


































IN THE COLLECTION:
TISSOT T-RACE ROSE GOLD AND BLACK CHRONO
INVICTA I FORCES LEFTY CHRONO
INVICTA VENOM STAINLESS AND ROSE GOLD CHRONO
BAUME AND MERCIER 18KT GOLD 2 REGISTER CHRONO LATE 40'S
LANCASTER CHRONO
INGERSOLL BISON NO 11 AUTOMATIC
BRM 3 TIME ZONE LEATHER STRAP
BENRUS ART DECO MANUAL WIND 
BULOVA MANUAL WIND ASSUMING 50'S VINTAGE
ORIENT SK AUTOMATIC WITH ROTATING INNER BEZEL
WITTNAUER PERPETUAL CALENDAR AUTO WITH AFTERMARKET BRACELET
RAYMOND WEIL W2 CHRONO
RAYMOND WEIL TOSCA CHRONO TONNEAU CASE
J&S AUTOMATIC WITH ROULETTE WHEEL (FUN WATCH)
BREITLING NAVITIMER (NOT SHOWN BEING SERVICED)
OMEGA SEAMASTER 1960S VINTAGE AUTO PARTIAL RESTO
SPADA? GOLD CASE NOS VINTAGE CHRONO FROM 50S
RADO 60'S AUTO HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE MODEL ON THIS WATCH IS STILL UNDER INVESTIGATION
TISSOT ART DECO LOOK "CURVEX" TYPE CASE ( I FORGOT WHAT MODEL THIS IS) LOVE THE LOOK THOUGH
STURHLING CHEAPIE ORANGE LEATHER LOOKS GOOD (SURPRISINGLY GET A LOT OF COMPLIMENTS ON THIS WATCH)
NOT PICTURED SOME EARLY MENS AND WOMENS ROLEX TUDORS BEING SERVICED


----------



## Noam the Newt (Apr 18, 2013)

No harm in joining this dinosaur thread, I guess. The watch at the forefront of the picture has its movement sent for reparations, sadly. And that little scrawny watch in the back is going to be sold soon cos I don't love it enough. :-!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I just posted ALL of my watches in the StateOfTheCollection thread on f71... this is a simple collage.


----------



## Westy67 (Sep 20, 2013)

The start of things to come


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Camguy said:


> Great thread (I'm exhausted now). This highlights one of the things I really like about WUS: folks with Tudors and G-Shocks in their collection.
> 
> _"Liberté, égalité, fraternité"_


Or Vacheron Constantin and Orient!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

tagit said:


> Wow! That's gotta be the collection of all collections! A beautiful selection of fine timepieces....great photography too!


Agreed. He even made the AP Royal Oak look good!  Seriously, just a wonderful collection!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

hayday said:


> THIS ONE. Given a choice between this ALS or every other watch in your collection, I'll go home a happy man with one watch on my wrist.
> 
> -hayday


Yep, you nailed it. My grail watch (truly a grail as I'll never afford this unless I win the lottery) is an ALS. I might go rose gold, but then I'd have to get a second one in a white color (I was going to say steel but not sure ALS would be so gauche).


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

After looking at some of these wonderful collections i decided my camera is broken


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Changes in my collection since the last photo.

One example from each of the three regions of watchmaking


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Great collection. I love them all



mew88 said:


> Changes in my collection since the last photo.
> 
> One example from each of the three regions of watchmaking


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

I enjoy wearing them all...one in one out...


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Great collection especially like the SINN 556 and SARB017


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

It's always changing, but this is the box as it currently stands:


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Since then I have also added this:


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's most of my current collection. It's kind of all over the place, which is just the way I like it.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Here's most of my current collection. It's kind of all over the place, which is just the way I like it.


Well done, Russ! But we already knew that, didn't we? ;-) 
Great variety; you'll never get bored with this collection. From classical designs to more unconventional "solutions", you have a bit of everything. :-!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I posted this elsewhere, quite awhile back, in a different thread but thought there might be some interest.

So, this is just my alarm watch collection. Don't have a full family shot, will have to do that one of these days. I love those mechanical alarms...!:

A few family shots and then a few close ups (as good as my cheap cell allows - see below). I happen to be quite a fan of these and here are a few of mine with the alarm complication...:







A few close-ups...:







Granted a few LED / LCD electronic ones thrown in for good measure to round out some 70's/80's era.

*OMG..., how could I forget, *my version of the Vulcain Cricket Alarm...:





Very hard to pick up the dial on this - as it is incredible (sorry about the dust, didn't notice till just now)! Big & chunky too.

Very sorry for the terrible cell phone pic as my other cheap camera went TU a few months ago. I need to stop buying watches and get a good camera. That's another story and thread...

I'm sure there's a few more lying around here somewhere...

Thanx for letting me share,
Robert


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

There are some great collections on here.
I just got all my watches today so can finally post a few pics of my collection when I get home


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's the latest shot of the collection, minus my G Shock.
I might have to get a bigger watchbox!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

I notice the frequency I have been updating in this thread of late o|

It's down to 2 now.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Just thought I'll share too! My Seiko family. Cheers!:-d


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

lethaltoes said:


> Just thought I'll share too! My Seiko family. Cheers!:-d


That's really impressive! :-!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

lethaltoes said:


> Just thought I'll share too! My Seiko family. Cheers!:-d


That is an amazing Grand Seiko collection you have there ! :-!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

CMTFR said:


> Well done, Russ! But we already knew that, didn't we? ;-)
> Great variety; you'll never get bored with this collection. From classical designs to more unconventional "solutions", you have a bit of everything. :-!


Thanks C. Is your collection in this thread somewhere, or were you afraid it would crash the server?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

mew88 said:


> That is an amazing Grand Seiko collection you have there ! :-!


+1


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

Only the beginning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Lethaltoes,what is the grey dialed stealthy looking GS on the bottom row,second from the right? That looks interesting


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Synequano said:


> Lethaltoes,what is the grey dialed stealthy looking GS on the bottom row,second from the right? That looks interesting


I believe that is the SBGR077 under a shadow.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Synequano! The grey dialled one is the sbgx091. It's a quartz model. Mew88 has referenced it's automatic version. Thanks again everyone for your kind words. Much appreciated!


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

lethaltoes said:


> Just thought I'll share too! My Seiko family. Cheers!:-d


Understated class and not an ugly face amongst them.


----------



## Nikoloz (Sep 11, 2011)

my modest collection








well not really a collection, more a set, of three, now, if i played a lottery more...


----------



## AmirAli (Dec 26, 2011)

mew88 said:


> I notice the frequency I have been updating in this thread of late o|
> 
> It's down to 2 now.


2 beautiful watches!!!! How come you don't post a pic of your other Omega?


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Thanks C. Is your collection in this thread somewhere, or were you afraid it would crash the server?


LOL. Thanks. It's somewhere... :think: but needs an update. ;-)


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

AmirAli said:


> 2 beautiful watches!!!! How come you don't post a pic of your other Omega?


Thanks ! 
I don't really consider the Geneve to be part of my collection per se, it has sentimental value but I rarely wear or wind it up.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Minus the G shock.


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

That Broad Arrow is extremely sharp looking piece. I never new the dial had so much detail..



Nikoloz said:


> my modest collection
> View attachment 1236403
> 
> 
> well not really a collection, more a set, of three, now, if i played a lottery more...


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dangeruss3 said:


> Here's most of my current collection. It's kind of all over the place, which is just the way I like it.
> 
> View attachment 1232133
> 
> ...


Added a couple more.


----------



## nishant786 (Nov 5, 2010)

My heart, soul, flesh and blood.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Just started. My three watches.

Hopefully it stays within six and within the watch box!


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wahlaoeh said:


> Just started. My three watches.
> 
> Hopefully it stays within six and within the watch box!
> 
> View attachment 1247849


No chance. My advice...get a bigger box.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Dangeruss3 said:


> No chance. My advice...get a bigger box.


LOL. I first need a deeper pocket

Tapa-typed in haste and brevity.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wahlaoeh said:


> Just started. My three watches.
> 
> Hopefully it stays within six and within the watch box!
> 
> View attachment 1247849


I think small colections rule.


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

The total worth of my little collection is quickly approaching $100!


----------



## GODJOEY (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## BACKERONI (Oct 12, 2013)

EDITOR, PLEASE, DELETE THIS EMPTY POST.


----------



## baddmojo (Oct 13, 2013)

first post.. to acknowledge some real beauties here.. and add my collection includes Rolex, Omega, Tag, Seiko, Invicta, Casio, Fossil, Freestyle, Wenger, Lord Elgin, Nautica, and Timex..


----------



## BACKERONI (Oct 12, 2013)

IN DAILY LIFE, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, ONE WATCH WILL DO.

- OMEGA Seamaster Deville Automatic with Beads of Rice Bracelet
- FORTIS 596.10.41M Flieger 24-Hour Automatic
- SEIKO Black Monster Automatic Dive Watch


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

BACKERONI said:


> IN DAILY LIFE, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, ONE WATCH WILL DO.




Sacrilege! Get out.


----------



## nishant786 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ben_hutcherson said:


> This picture is short about 15 watches that are at the bank in a deposit box, and about 10 that are in various states of repair on my workbench. That's not to mention half a dozen additions since the picture was taken.


Hey you might want to look into this new invention called a wristwatch. Iv heard they are pretty convenient.  
But seriously, astounding collection. That's a big part of history right there.


----------



## HPJ (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally got the herd together for a group shot.


----------



## Eviesdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's my collection as it stands. Some sentimental watches in it via presents from the wife and parents. Bought the ORIS as a 30th and the 2 Seiko's are recent additions. Hopefully add a few more to this in the time to come. Hopefully a planet ocean in the near future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my lot....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

AshUK said:


> Here's my lot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful collection. 
It's not hard to determine what's your favorite brand

[email protected]

Tx

Roberto


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Here they are all together.


----------



## Janez Grom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys,
My first post to show you my girls.
Zenith Excelsior park - 1949 (used by the Yugoslavian aviation - on Messerschmitt airplans cofiscated to the german army)
Poljot 3133 - great watch!! Just love the inner rotatin bezel
HEUER Bundeswehr SG1550 (another flieger used by the Yugoslav army but with flyback) 
Breil Manta 7750 (still trying to find more about this watch)
JAC with 7734 valjoux
Seiko Worldtime (great an really well made piece)
Porsche design 3H Orfina 5100 (the only watch that can get a ride in my 84' 911 Carrera)
Hublot Classic Fusion









Waiting to get a Omega MK2 with exotic dial this week


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coreythekid (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

.


----------



## emozoo (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I know, my picture quality is poop. The 2nd one is the lower drawer of my watch box. Apparently I could not steady my hand.

An Epos Sportive diver, Citizen JDM automatic, and a Globa vintage automatic are currently in the mail, headed this way...so they are not in the pictures


----------



## t0mmy91 (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)




----------



## lallasia (Feb 4, 2015)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pockits (Feb 7, 2015)

Box part 1


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> ...


sdelcegno - I don't know If you are still active on here or not and I haven't looked thru the rest of this long thread, but can you or anyone familiar with this particular watch...give me any extra info on it (Brand, Model, etc.)??

It looks like candy (of the eye variety) and I could just eat it up!!

Thanx in advance.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> sdelcegno - I don't know If you are still active on here or not and I haven't looked thru the rest of this long thread, but can you or anyone familiar with this particular watch...give me any extra info on it (Brand, Model, etc.)??
> 
> It looks like candy (of the eye variety) and I could just eat it up!!
> 
> Thanx in advance.


I can't remember the name of the brand, but I've seen some before on the dive forum. I'm sure someone there might be able to point you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I posted earlier, but my collection has changed quite a bit since then:


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hopefully this is it for a while.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

Here they are....


----------



## fatbaldbloke (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's mine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's my small collection as it stands(subject to change at any time).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've found having more than three means i don't enjoy them as much as I want. I might do a bronze next. For now here are the three.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Recently made a SOTC thread here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/phoenix844884-does-sotc-1729738.html#post14368938

Please check it out.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

oops...already posted above!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Gonna do SOTC later, but until then, here is my current collection:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ouqjbmbs827bhsp/AAAmR2QFFt-k1u73K1R4Vkila?dl=0


----------



## DBall (Apr 4, 2014)

Someday, I will take a proper picture.


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)

*This is my entire collection of two dozen...plus.

*








*
Top row (left to right) Accutron Courchevel, Accutron Courchevel, Bulova Day/Date, Bulova Marine Star 96C105, Bulova Marine Star 98H37, Bulova Millennia
Bottom row (left to right) Seiko diver, Seiko chronograph, Bulova Day/Date (brown dial), Citizen Perpetual Calendar, Oskar Emil Phoenix, Citizen 7 Eagle *










*Top row (left to right) ** Bulova Coin Edge (1956), **Accutron 218-2, **Accutron 26C02 Gemini, Longines Hydroconquest, Bulova 96A107 skeleton, Seiko Advan
**Bottom row (left to right) Sinn StA203, Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT, Longines Admiral 5 star, Longines Heritage Charles Lindbergh 39mm, Akribos skeleton, Breitling Chronomat*










*Plus....

Longines Ephémèrides Solaires* (astronomical calculator)









*
Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph *(currently "borrowing" this quartz chrono as I eagerly await the arrival of the automatic version)


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

My small collection:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And then, the watches that never leave the watch drawer, because I don't like them or for other reasons.









Not pictured: Seiko Smart Spirit Chronograph, currently in for warranty work; a $27 Jaragar racing automatic and a quirky old '70s jump-hour watch for $30 that are en route; and a Casio chronograph that I picked up during those Walmart sales that I don't really consider my watch -- I'm going to give it to one of my brothers-in-law when I see them next month.

Also awaiting the following micro-brands I've ordered:

Borealis Sea Dragon gray dial with orange.
Ventus pilot chronograph - PVD version


----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

My current collection I did make a thread the other day with individual pictures. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1750026

When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro.~Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Part 1. Only my vintage Dresswatches.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

delete please


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

delete please


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

delete please


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

delete please


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My current three-watch collection:
Cobra de Calibre 3 bronze DLC 
Hamilton Pan Europ
Sinn 103 a sa


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Time for an update...



The Longines Presence needs a new battery...

EDIT: also just noticed the Omega was off by an hour...must have been when I was setting the date (which requires turning through hours).


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is my latest, some sold in the past few months, free slot is waiting for a sarb065










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

Updated


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is the last status of my collection.
(Not the entire collection though.)


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm shy


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, that's MOST of my collection. A few beaters for the gym and chores in a drawer nearby. And Ofcourse a few incoming! Need to sell a few to make room. Any offers?

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## patrickwstorey (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm limited by my watch box. I doubt the wife will let me have another winder. (Note: homemade apple watch stand)


----------



## Bruserlo (Aug 9, 2015)

dunl12496j said:


> This is something I've wanted to see, but can't find it. I've seen threads for your nato straps, certain brands, etc... But I've always wanted to see everything together.


I have a small collection but the reason for my contact is that I am looking for a Bulova Accutron Gemini Chronograph #26C04. Do you have an idea where I can search?
thanks!
Bruserlo


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

12 watch limit for me.


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

My rotation









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.r.us302 (Jan 9, 2014)

collection of one. simplicity itself...in both dial and collection.

blancpain le brassus 8 jours (plt)


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Collection as of Today, December 6, 2015


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's my "vintage" collection:


----------



## fefabandeira (May 5, 2013)

Amazing watch! Congrats!


----------



## tagit (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Adao said:


> My rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What reference is your speedy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn, with each click I thought I'd be at the end of your post. Very extensive and nice.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Here you go...


----------



## fefabandeira (May 5, 2013)

A collection built with hard work and passion! Hope you guys enjoy! Unfortunately my Patek Phillipe Golden Ellipse is out for service!

Would love to hear feedback on my collection!


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

My humble collection of 5 (which is more than enough for me!):








Sorry for the horrible out of focus pic. Something's wrong with my phone camera.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

molecule said:


> Updated


Oh wow! I'm speechless. Beautiful.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)

I need to save this thread to show my wife that i, in fact, do NOT have too many watches. although truth be told i would love to consolidate.


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

And my new addition today 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Patek Philippe - Annual Calendar - 5135G
Patek Philippe - Aquanaut - 5167a-001 
Patek Philippe - Calatrava - 5196P 
A Lange & Sohne - Datograph Flyback - Ref No: 403.032 
Breguet - La Tradition - 7037BB/11/9V6 
Breguet - Type XXI Transatlantique Flyback Chronograph 3810ST/92/SZ9 
Audemars Piguet - Royal Oak Automatic - 15300ST.OO.1220ST.02 
Jaeger LeCoultre - Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface 
Breitling - Navitimer 46 - AB0127 
Breitling - Transocean Chronograph B01 Limited Edition 
Rolex - Submariner No Date - 114060 
Zenith - El Primero - 30.1243.410 
Panerai - Luminor PAM 241 
IWC - Portuguese Chronograph Automatic - IW371401 
Omega - Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronometer - 231.10.42.21.06.001 
Omega - Seamaster Planet Ocean - 2900.51.82 
Longines - Column Wheel Single Push-Piece Chronograph 180th Anniversary Ltd Edition
Longines - Master Retrograde Seconds - L2.715.4.71.3 
Tudor - Heritage Black Bay 79220R Leather 
Meistersinger -Salthora Jumping Hours - SH908 
Tag Heuer - Aquaracer Men's Two Colour Bracelet Watch Quartz


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic (Nov 6, 2014)

Seiko SKX013
Omega Speedmaster Professional 3572.50
Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day/Date
Tudor Black Bay Blue
Autodromo Prototipo

Looking to add a Heuer Monaco 2015 and some sort of white dial moonphase probably a Classics Moonphase from FC.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

fefabandeira said:


> A collection built with hard work and passion! Hope you guys enjoy! Unfortunately my Patek Phillipe Golden Ellipse is out for service!
> 
> Would love to hear feedback on my collection!


Very nice, love that JD!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

For now . . .

ALS 1815 Moon Phase Homage to FA Lange
BP Fifty Fathoms LE
JLC Master Memovox Alarm
JLC Grand Reverso TT '31 US Edition
JLC Grand Reverso UT white dial
JLC Grand Reverso London Boutique LE
Nomos Minimatik (incoming, www pic)
ochs und junior Moon Phase
Omega Seamaster 2012 London Olympics LE
Patek Calatrava 5196P


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's my evolving collection. In fact I'm in the process of selling the RedLine on Red/black NATO since I bought my Swiss Legends titanium w/ eta movement. 
View attachment IMG_20151209_194335621.jpg
View attachment IMG_20151209_194345694.jpg
View attachment DSC_0100_00001.jpg


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> For now . . .
> 
> ALS 1815 Moon Phase Homage to FA Lange
> BP Fifty Fathoms LE
> ...


Every time I see your collection, it brings so much joy to me. It's such an exquisite collection. Definitely one of the best I have ever seen. I have seen bigger, I have seen more expensive but yours is so nicely balanced. It's a little bigger then my ideal 5-7 watch collection and it's missing that one blue dial but everything else is just perfect.

Here is mine which pales in comparison but fulfills my needs for now. 

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Soh1982 said:


> Every time I see your collection, it brings so much joy to me. It's such an exquisite collection. Definitely one of the best I have ever seen. I have seen bigger, I have seen more expensive but yours is so nicely balanced. It's a little bigger then my ideal 5-7 watch collection and it's missing that one blue dial but everything else is just perfect.
> 
> Here is mine which pales in comparison but fulfills my needs for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice of you to say, thank you! And your stash is great, it doesn't need to be compared to anything, I love the look of that Eterna and the Chr Ward, very nice and right up my alley aesthetically. Fyi, just fixed the absence of a blue dial, this just in yesterday ;-) . . .


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> Very nice of you to say, thank you! And your stash is great, it doesn't need to be compared to anything, I love the look of that Eterna and the Chr Ward, very nice and right up my alley aesthetically. Fyi, just fixed the absence of a blue dial, this just in yesterday ;-) . . .


Wow!!!! Very nice. Complements your collection perfectly. Would love to see a group shot with all of them together. I don't think you will ever need another watch now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

My collection currently:

Together


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Photo from a month ago, one of the sub is gone and hopefully something to fill the void.

Submariner 114060
Milgauss 116400
Speedmaster pro
Luminor 000
Luminor 000(not in photo, stolen by SO)
Radiomir 380
Seagull moonphase(not in photo, stolen by SO)
Mudman(not in photo, in my third house)

Hopefully a white daytona or blue BPFF 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Duplicate Post.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 6417593
> 
> 
> Photo from a month ago, one of the sub is gone and hopefully something to fill the void.
> ...


That's a great collection. Love it.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks and have a great holiday


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Mostly Vintage.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally figured out a way to get them all in one shot...;-)


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally managed to fill my 12th watch slot yesterday!
I'm content.
Calling it quits.
No more Watches 
Time to enjoy this dozen...Might play with some straps in the future.










1. Alpina Startimer AL-372N4S6 Chronograph
2. Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Series 2 Chronograph
3. Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph
4. Seiko SSC019P1/SSC019P/SSC019 Solar Chronograph 
5. G Gerlach Otago
6. Orient M-Force Beast EL06001H/SEL06001H0
7. Seiko Monster SRP309K1/SRP309K/SRP309 
8. Armida A1 42mm
9. Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MK2 (C5-Q-SCK-MK2)
10. Orient Monarch FDD03002B0/DD03002B
11. Vostok Amphibia 710818
12. Deep Blue Sea Ram

*Close-ups:
*


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

pics of my collection during various stages since 2011


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

...some Germans and some Swiss and a French for me.


----------

